

Ask HN: Startup Ideas We'd Like to Fund No 6 ,what does it mean exactly ? - umen

hello im in the process of designing CRM application something for small businesses
i didnt understand what does it mean in section 6 :
"It should be possible to make interactions with customers much higher-res" ?
in other words how to make my CRM more attractive then others ?
======
nekopa
Hi there. I am working on the same problem too, so maybe we can compete
against each other :) I took the idea of higher-res to mean that you have
different, closer and more often contact with your customers. I have worked
with a lot of CRM systems in the past, customization and implementation, and I
think the important point to think about is what is your relationship to the
customer, and how to make that better - not just 'manage' it. For example, the
software I am designing takes the viewpoint that I want my customer to evolve,
I want them to succeed at what they do, and I want to help them get better at
what they do. As you can see, this would require a different approach to
managing our 'relationship' then just simple calendar and bug-tracking. I know
a couple of great books on CRM theory I can tell you about if you are
interested, but keep in mind, the ideas they want to fund need to be radically
different from what is out there already. My 'CRM' system is also aimed at
small businesses, but I am specifically targeting start-ups for my early
adopters because I think they will understand the philosophy behind the
product more. Feel free to contact me if you want to talk more, even if we may
have to compete against each other later on. You can reach me at my HN
username at gmail.com. Lee

~~~
umen
i emailed you man

------
richardw
My guess is that 'higher-res' means more smaller interactions instead of fewer
larger ones. Think about all interactions that customers and businesses might
like to have that can't be handled by [forums and documents]. Which of those
are highest-value? Which happen (or should happen) most often?

If you follow the 'crossing the chasm' thinking, then you'd have an initially
narrow focus on smaller user segments and could do things that more general
applications can't do. For example, a CRM based on vehicle servicing - what
days are available? Feedback on how your car has performed since the last
service? [edit - of course those could be possible with current tech, but are
just an example of the type of thinking]

------
aristus
The ideas on that list are intentionally only half of an idea. I believe it
means they want to see more kinds of things for a CRM to do, not just sending
email templates and logging notes.

~~~
umen
yeah i did understand this . but i didn't understand what can be more in CRM
that can add this special thing .. and yes i do asking for ideas . (: Thanks

~~~
revorad
Maybe you will get more ideas once you are well into building your product? As
pg often says, making software is a bit like writing. The more you make, the
more ideas you get. It's definitely happening to me as I'm working on my
product now.

~~~
umen
yeah im in the planing stage , i like to be influence by people that bean
there and done that

